# Sight Casting Fun! Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Not much more I can say about today, other than awesome. Light East winds, no clouds, and a lot of redfish that wanted to attack! With the water still up a bit, I went into the back marsh of Matagorda Island. Being a Monday I saw one other boat all day, it was nice and quiet, except for the reds crushing bait along the shorelines. With the shallow water and plenty of sun, these fish could be spotted from 20-30 yards off cruising on the surface looking for there next target. My bait of choice was the Down South red/white on a 1/8oz jig head. After catching 4-5 reds on one small stretch of shoreline, I crawled back up the tower and noticed two darker than normal fish cruising my direction. Getting lucky and having the fish turn into my miss cast, what turned out to be a trout just shy of 6 pounds inhaled the bait. I stayed until the trolling motor batteries died, and all total had 17 reds and 1 trout. All my fish were released today, as I was just doing some scouting. Contact me if interested in a Sight Casting adventure in the back marsh. With the Fall months approaching this back country is only going to heat up more.


----------

